# Musky Inlines



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I ran into situation that needed a spinner to run overtop weed beds that were sinking in the fall. For some reason the musky
didn't what to take top water. I took 1/2" aluminum rod and turned tapered hollow bodies. Inside bodies I made rattle stuff
like in the Blue Fox type spinner. Blades are made out of aluminum electrical box covers about .035" thick. I use real glass
beads for bearing under clevis. This spinner comes in hi, the blades would be size 8 or 9 if they were factory.
The bottom spinner is the same made from brass. This bait sinks so fast it's no good in weeds, might make a good trolling
spinner. Tied 5/0 & 6/0 trebles of buck tail .










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

